# Dưỡng ẩm cực siêu lại chưa đến 100.000 VNĐ, đây là 7 loại mặt nạ giấy bạn nên sắm ngay



## vietmom (18/9/18)

*Cả 7 loại mặt nạ giấy giá tốt này đều xứng đáng có mặt trong tủ đồ làm đẹp của các nàng trong mùa thu/đông năm nay.*

Đắp mặt nạ chắc hẳn là thao tác được mọi chị em yêu thích nhất trong mỗi quy trình chăm sóc da. Không chỉ mang lại cảm giác sảng khoái, thư giãn sau một ngày dài tiếp xúc với khói bụi, không khí ô nhiễm và làm việc căng thẳng; bước đắp mặt nạ còn là trợ thủ đắc lực để giúp quy trình làm đẹp của các nàng phát huy hiệu quả hơn bội phần. Và trong những ngày tiết trời hanh khô sắp tới, các nàng sẽ không thể bỏ qua 7 loại mặt nạ giấy vừa cấp ẩm cực đỉnh, làm dịu làn da khô ráp lại có mức giá vô cùng phải chăng dưới đây đâu!




​*1. The Face Shop Avocado Real Nature Mask (Khoảng 30.000 VNĐ/miếng)*
Chiết xuất quả bơ vốn là thành phần được ưu ái trong rất nhiều sản phẩm làm đẹp và dòng mặt nạ Real Nature Mask của The Face Shop cũng không thể bỏ qua chiết xuất kỳ diệu này để cấp ẩm và làm tăng khả năng đàn hồi cho làn da. Không những thế, serum giàu dưỡng chất trong miếng mặt nạ còn mang đến cảm giác mát lạnh, làm dịu ngay làn da khô ráp do thiếu độ ẩm và hô biến làn da trở nên căng mướt, mềm mại hơn.




_The Face Shop Avocado Real Nature Mask (Khoảng 30.000 VNĐ/miếng)._​
*2. TONYMOLY I'm Real Lavender Hydrating Mask Sheet, $3 (Khoảng 70.000 VNĐ/miếng)*
Mặt nạ giấy cấp ẩm của Tonymoly được làm từ cotton và thấm đẫm 3 loại essences khác nhau: dạng nước, nhũ tương và sữa. Những ai gặp phiền phức với làn da hay bị mẩn đỏ hoặc kích ứng sẽ vô cùng yêu thích khả năng làm dịu da của miếng mặt nạ chứa chiết xuất từ hoa lavender này. Hương thơm dịu nhẹ từ hoa oải hương còn mang lại cảm giác thư giãn, dễ chịu và chỉ cần đắp miếng mặt nạ trong vòng 30 phút, làn da của các nàng không những trở nên ẩm mướt mà còn mịn màng, tươi tắn hơn hẳn.




_TONYMOLY I'm Real Lavender Hydrating Mask Sheet, $3 (Khoảng 70.000 VNĐ/miếng)._​
*3. Garnier SkinActive Moisture Bomb The Super Hydrating Sheet Mask, $4 (Khoảng 93.000 VNĐ/miếng)*
Hứa hẹn là mặt nạ "siêu cấp ẩm" nên sản phẩm này chứa rất nhiều thành phần vượt trội như một lượng lớn serum, HA, chiết xuất hạt lựu giúp làm dịu ngay làn da khô ráp, đem lại cảm giác ẩm mướt và tươi mới cho làn da. Chỉ với 15 phút thư giãn với miếng mặt nạ của Garnier, các nàng có thể duy trì được làn da ẩm mướt, căng mịn suốt cả ngày dài.  




_Garnier SkinActive Moisture Bomb The Super Hydrating Sheet Mask, $4 (Khoảng 93.000 VNĐ/miếng)._​
*4. LuLuLun Face Mask Rich Moisture Type, $1.2 (Khoảng 28.000 VNĐ/miếng)*
Miếng mặt nạ này từng nằm trong top những sản phẩm chăm sóc da bán chạy nhất Nhật Bản. Với thành phần giàu HA, sữa ong chúa và chiết xuất tảo biển, miếng mặt nạ hot hit sẽ giúp làm dịu và cấp ẩm hoàn hảo cho làn da. Sản phẩm này còn vô cùng đặc biệt ở chỗ là nếu các nàng đắp liên tục trong vòng 7 ngày, làn da sẽ được phục hồi một cách thần kỳ, trở nên mịn màng, khỏe khoắn hơn hẳn sau những tổn thương gây ra bởi ánh nắng cùng những điều kiện thời tiết khắc nghiệt khác.




_LuLuLun Face Mask Rich Moisture Type, $1.2 (Khoảng 28.000 VNĐ/miếng)._​
*5. St. IvesSoothing Oatmeal Sheet Mask, $2.3 (Khoảng 53.000 VNĐ/miếng)*
Làn da mệt mỏi sau một ngày làm việc căng thẳng của các nàng sẽ ngay lập tức được phục hồi và làm dịu khi đắp miếng mặt nạ 100% cotton này. Hơn thế, thành phần bột yến mạch sẽ cấp ẩm hoàn hảo để làn da khô ráp của các nàng trở nên ẩm mướt, căng tràn sức sống. Để miếng mặt nạ phát huy hiệu quả tốt nhất, sau khi đắp khoảng 10 phút, các nàng nhớ làm động tác vỗ nhẹ để các dưỡng chất thấm sâu vào da và không cần phải rửa mặt với nước.  




_St. Ives Soothing Oatmeal Sheet Mask, $2.3 (Khoảng 53.000 VNĐ/miếng)._​
*6. Hada Labo Tokyo Anti-Aging Facial Sheet Mask, $3.75 (Khoảng 87.000 VNĐ/miếng)*
Miếng mặt nạ cotton này gây ấn tượng khi thấm đẫm serum collagen giúp hỗ trợ chống lão hóa, làm săn da lại giàu vitamin E và HA để ngay khi đắp lên da mặt có thể cung cấp một lượng ẩm đủ để da thêm ẩm mướt, căng tràn sức sống. Với công thức không chứa parabens, hương liệu, màu nhân tạo hay dầu khoáng, miếng mặt nạ này rất xứng đáng để có mặt trong tủ đồ làm đẹp những cô nàng sở hữu làn da nhạy cảm.




_Hada Labo Tokyo Anti-Aging Facial Sheet Mask, $3.75 (Khoảng 87.000 VNĐ/miếng)._​
*7. MEDIHEAL N.M.F Aquaring Ampolue Mask, $1.4 (Khoảng 33.000 VNĐ)*
Làn da khô ráp, thiếu sức sống của các nàng sẽ được cấp ẩm và phục hồi trong vòng 20 phút đắp miếng mặt nạ này bởi thành phần giàu HA và ceramide. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn gây ấn tượng với khả năng cân bằng, kiềm dầu và làm sáng da hiệu quả. Với mức giá ổn cùng khả năng chăm sóc da khá toàn diện, miếng mặt nạ này quả là xứng đáng có mặt trong tủ đồ làm đẹp của các nàng.




_MEDIHEAL N.M.F Aquaring Ampolue Mask, $1.4 (Khoảng 33.000 VNĐ)._
​_Nguồn: Elite Daily, Bustle, Allure_​


----------

